# ELFfest 9/27,28



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Come to a gathering of the tribes the last weekend in September. Free camping on site in South Main overlooking the rio in BV. The Ark offers some wonderful low water and ELF level boating. Depending on levels, which may be "fat", there are multiple runs to be had. From laps on Pine Creek to runs all the way to town as well as Browns Canyon. Fall colors should be peaking and temps will be camping friendly. BYOB. More info to come.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

ELFing The Numbers - Dustin Urban .com

Pics and words about ELFing the Numbers.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Should be lots of fun. Similar to Day of the Dead last year but at the peak of the leaf change. I will post a few photos later...


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Looks like we are going to have some quality live music Saturday night.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Free camping in town and live music? Unless it's snowing I hope to be there


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Come on Jen. You can handle a little solid precip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

It doesn't snow in BV...


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

wont be able to make it this year, but curious.... how does ELF on numbers compare to upper taylor at 400? ... and do people ever run inflatable kayaks like force or sotar down numbers at these low flows?


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Don't know Taylor well enough to compare well but sections of the Ark are very high quality boating at ELF. I am off to Moab and then a Deso Gray kayak self support for the next 10 days so I won't be able to answer any questions here till I'm back. 

This is going to be a fun event with CKS and the Deerhammer helping to make it happen. Hope to see a good turnout of old and new friends.

Cheers!


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Is pine creek pretty easy to lap or is it scree scrambling?


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Speaking as one who had to hike after a post pine creek swim once, it's not that bad. Oddly enough, I swam the boogie water, trying to catch an eddy, after the last double drop.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

263 cfs in the Numbers and 405 in Browns. Really nice low water levels. The mountains are starting to color nicely. We're 10 days out from a great weekend. Hope to see a good MBuzz showing.


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll be in town this weekend instead...


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

We are going to plan a fun and easy slalom course on Saturday afternoon down in South Main pre the BBQ. We could time people or just do self timing or no timing. Stay tuned. Easy, upstream, down stream ELF course. Free fun......


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Really hope this gorgeous warm weather hangs on for this event. Will do my very best to bring at least 4 paddlers from Montrose/Grand Junction area. Planning on the Ark valley on Sat. and hitting Taylor on our return trip home. What a fantastic year we have had. I usually put the Ik away by end of Sept., but I'm planning on running as late as I can, maybe even travel somewhere warm this winter. I've decided to quit feeding this insane corporate beast, quit paying taxes, and live as simple as possible.


----------



## rpludwig (Feb 28, 2011)

*Are there any hidden AHRA fees?*

Sounds like a great time! This puke is going to get his A$$ in gear and make it happen.


----------



## outwash (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey Phil

Sounds like a great time. Definitely coming down and hopefully bringing a couple of folks.
A couple of questions:
1) What days can we camp at south main? Sat only or could we even come in thursday night?
2) would you mind a small popup camper or is it tents only?

Thanks


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

No AHRA fees unless you access the rio from one of their access points. Popup camping early would be fine. Its a free party but we will be looking for $ contributions for the band.


----------



## outwash (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Phil

Thanks for the info. Definitely would like to contribute to cost. It is great of you guys to organize this.

I might come down Thursday night so I can get on the water Friday. If anyone else is coming down early and wants to do a browns canyon run (or/maybe another run) on Friday let me know.
Chris


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

The plan is to meet at CKS at 11AM on Sat. and Sun. We'll head to the rio and whatever sections folks want to run from there. The Beater Boater Band will be playing at 7 Sat night at the Beach in South Main. BYOB (bottle and barbecue). We'll have a fire and a couple grills. CKS is open to us having a garage type gear sale at the store and will be setting up their World Class slalom course in the playpark. More to come on that. Hope to see you there...


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

320 in the Numbers. 520 in Browns this morning. We may not be ELFing this weekend. Things are coming together nicely.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Phil U. said:


> 320 in the Numbers. 520 in Browns this morning. We may not be ELFing this weekend. Things are coming together nicely.




OH BOY!!!! I love this river, play boating is great!!! creeking the numbers, ah yes, we will be there!


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

I am coming over with a small group from Roaring fork Valley!!! Super stoked!!! my new boat is supposed to be delivered today, and I cant wait to giver her a proper test run this weekened!!!


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

Bringing a group of 3 or 4 from Montrose. We would really like to do Royal Gorge on Sunday and would love for someone who has been there ahead of us. Will have 2 Ik's and 2 hardshellers, but mostly class III kayakers, some mild class IV, that's why we really want to hit while flows are down . Hope some other people have the same idea. Gratefulone, we shall see who is "King of the Duckies", cause rain is in the forcast.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I can't seem to find any of my fall paddling pics, but the cottonwoods are going to be in top form. Here's a crappy little video I made a couple years ago. Shows both how pretty the cottonwoods are and what the rapids are like at elf flow:

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/day-of-the-dead-adds-kayaking-event-bv-50729.html

Flows are looking great currently, still holding over 300 in Numbers.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Great you guys are all coming. Weather report is for less than 50% chance of t'storms. Fun, dynamic mountain weather.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

312 in the Numbers and 489 in Browns this morning. Paddled the Fractions yesterday afternoon and it was wonderful. Colors are just coming to peak and the Cottonwoods along the rio will be in their full glory this weekend. Make it happen people.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's a little visual stoke from last season:


----------



## NYourd (Mar 29, 2013)

Forgive me if this has been answered already. Where exactly is the camping on south main? The lot next to eddyline?


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

NYourd said:


> Forgive me if this has been answered already. Where exactly is the camping on south main? The lot next to eddyline?


Its downstream from the Beach and the square. Its diagonally across the intersection from the Eddyline but down a little ways. There is a new building going in right at that corner. Its where the pros all camp during Paddlefest.


----------



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Since paddlers are meeting at CKS at 11 am on Sat and Sun, feel free to bring some used items you want to sell direct to this group. We can set up a "garage sale" zone/tables at the store for folks to buy and sell your used gear.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Water levels and weather look great for the weekend. Colors are peaking. I'd like to ask that we all have a great time but keep in mind that we are in a neighborhood and would like to be welcomed back next year. Also, there are some great small businesses in BV and it would be nice if we could give them our support. Hope to see you at CKS at 11 tomorrow.


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

*A few shots*

Fun day


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

More


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

Mas


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

Only 1 pic at a time with the ipad....sorry


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

Trying the app






























Sent from my iPad....not sure I like the app


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for posting those John. I think its fair to say that everyone had a great day (even the swimmers)...in fact some folks are still having a great time listening to great music at the Beach. I'm tired and had to head home.

For anyone that wants to join, we have a fair size group running Browns tomorrow. Meeting at Hecla at 930 to get shuttle going.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm calling the First ELF Fest an unqualified success! Yesterday was spot on with a quality group of paddlers followed by a nice takeout party. Thanks Phil and Logan! I look forward to next year.


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

Yesterday was definitely a highlight on an amazing season!! Could not have imagined a more perfect crew to be out on the water with! Huge thanks to Phil U for organizing, and geology lessons!! and also to Logan M. for showing me lines, and just being awesome!!! SO great meeting a bunch of awesome new people! hope to see you on the river again soon!


----------



## paddleprincess (Jun 25, 2010)

Had at great time at ELF Fest....even though we are not yet at true ELF levels 😀
Thanks to Phil, Earl, Logan, ROMC, Jerry, Beater Boater Band, and the warm up singer, who was wonderful , but I have forgotten his name, for putting on a great time at S. Main...

I really enjoyed meeting new boater friends from the Roaring Fork valley and will hope for a run with y'all next season... Neil, Dan, Billy, Matt...
Alfredo from Co Springs, Cliff from Denver, Ed from Breck and everyone else on the numbers run Sat....

Jo


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

Jo, You are sooo wonderful!! such a pleasure meeting you! until next time! 

- Matt (RFV)


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Yeah thanks to all for such a great weekend and it was sweet meeting everyone! Water levels were great and so was the weather - hope to see everyone out on the river again!

Neal


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Awesome time. Thanks for coming out and helping to build our community.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

GratefulOne said:


> Jo, You are sooo wonderful!! such a pleasure meeting you! until next time!
> 
> - Matt (RFV)


Yes! She is pretty wonderful, isn't she..


----------



## gunnerman (Jun 6, 2013)

What a really great weekend with everything falling into to place so nicely. Great combination of good boating, nice weather, meeting new boaters, and ending with a really nice evening of good food, tasty refreshments, and awesome music with great people. Thanks to everyone for the effort to put this together. Hope this will become an annual event with maybe just slightly earlier meeting times. I will encourage all my paddling friends to join the fun. Best part was adding 4 new paddlers to my growing list of contacts. Flows are still great on several rivers so I'll be paddling as long as I can, so I'll be calling alot of these contacts to get together. Planning a big get together for Lower Blue and Shoshone real soon. Thanks again!!


----------



## paddleprincess (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Matt. Pleasure boatin' with you. Will hope to come over your way next year!


----------

